# RiffTrax Live! event: The House on Haunted Hill



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

http://www.mst3kinfo.com/?p=6332#comments

Posted because I'm too lazy to type it all out.

For those of you that know me, know I am almost as big a fan of RiffTrax (former writers/performers of MST3K) as I am of Halloween. So needless to say, when they plan to do a live show 3 days prior to Halloween, I'm there!

Especially when they're doing such an iconic movie as 'The House on Haunted Hill'. I've only been to one other Live! event (the 2009 Christmas Clipstravaganza Show) But I loved it! Usually you watch these in the privacy of your own home, either by yourself or with a few friends/family members.

This time, it'll be like 'Rocky Horror' only better!

Basically what happens is Mike Nelson, Kevin Murphy, and Bill Corbett watch a movie with a live audience in a movie theater on the west coast. Then through the magic of today's cutting edge technology, it is simulcast to something like 400 theaters nationwide.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Interesting!


----------

